# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2010] Fusionner 2 champs pour une liste droulante

## MrMeteo

Bonjour,

J'ai une liste SharePoint contenant des description budgtaire:

Exemple:


```

```

Dans mon formulaire InfoPath, j'aimerais que ma liste 
droulante affiche:
123 - Budget A
456 - Budget B
789 - Budget C

J'ai essay de mettre un 'concat' sur mon champs InfoPath,
mais seulement le budget slectionn a le bon format, le reste
de ma liste affiche seulement la description.
Exemple:
123 - Budget A
Budget B
Budget C



Je ne russi pas  concatner directement sur ma connection de donnes!

Quelqu'un aurait un tuyau?

Merci d'avance,
Jacques

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Je ne veux pas dire de btise mais il me semble que cela n'est pas ralisable.
En fait, il n'est pas possible d'utiliser des fonctions lors du remplissage des zones de listes droulantes. Il est uniquement possible de slectionner un champ pour la valeur et un champ pour le nom affich.

Donc 2 solutions:
Vous ajoutez une colonne de concatnation dans votre liste SharePoint (pas trs propre d'autant que les colonnes calcules SharePoint ne sont pas dtectes dans les connexions de donnes...),Vous utilisez du code manag permettant de remplir un fichier XML  partir de la liste SharePoint puis vous mappez votre zone de liste droulante sur ce fichier XML.Dsol.

Cordialement,

----------


## MrMeteo

Bonjour,

J'ai finalement rgl mon problme en crant une colonne de "valeurs calcules" 
dans ma liste SharePoint 2007, j'ai par la suite refait ma connexion de donne dans InfoPath 
et slectionn cette nouvelle colonne dans ma liste droulante.

Donc, mission accomplie!  ::mouarf:: 

Cordialement,
Jacques

----------

